
A Thousand Pounds of Dynamite - anubisresources
https://magazine.atavist.com/a-thousand-pounds-of-dynamite
======
celticninja
Im not a fan of this style of writing. I don't mind a lead in paragraph which
then skips to an earlier part of the story, but if you do that a second time
im probably not going to hang around for the rest of the story.

